# Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?



## Administrator (21. August 2008)

*Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ThehakkeMadman (21. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Diese Bewertungen sind doch völlig unsinnig. Und wieso gibt es ausgerechnet hier keine Auswahlmöglichkeit "Weiß nicht"? Hier scheinen nämlich die meisten Leute von nichts zu wissen. Schade, schade...


----------



## SMB_Horny (21. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				ThehakkeMadman am 21.08.2008 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Bewertungen sind doch völlig unsinnig. Und wieso gibt es ausgerechnet hier keine Auswahlmöglichkeit "Weiß nicht"? Hier scheinen nämlich die meisten Leute von nichts zu wissen. Schade, schade...


Der Sinn ist sicher auch keine repräsentative Umfrage sondern soll für etwas Abwechslung auf der Webseite sorgen. Nicht immer alles zu ernst nehmen.


----------



## Mothman (21. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				ThehakkeMadman am 21.08.2008 00:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Bewertungen sind doch völlig unsinnig. Und wieso gibt es ausgerechnet hier keine Auswahlmöglichkeit "Weiß nicht"? Hier scheinen nämlich die meisten Leute von nichts zu wissen. Schade, schade...


Das ist eine Umfrage für die Hall of Fame im Heft. EIne Möglichkeit "weiß nicht", w#re doch unsinnig. Wenn du keine Meinung dazu hast, nimmst du einfach nicht teil. 
Entweder das Spiel kommt in die HoF, oder eben nicht. Die "Ich weiß nicht"-Liste interssiert doch keinen.


----------



## AshLambert (22. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Also gerade im Beatemup Genre gibt/gab es sicher bessere Spiele als Virtua Fighter.
Wenn ich so zurück denke an die Zeit von Virtua Fighter 1,  fallen mir auf Anhieb OMF 2097 (welches seit 1999 Freeware ist, siehe hier ), Mortal Kombat 1 und World Heroes 1 + 2 (Neo Geo) ein, welche zumindest mir persönlich wesentlich besser gefallen haben. 
Das rechtfertigt natürlich keinen Platz in der HoF, ist klar. 
Auch weil genannte Spiele jetzt nicht so "revolutionär" waren, was ja VF angedichtet wird.

Nun gut, seis drum. Ich finde die HoF ist wirklich ein tolles Projekt, was viele Erinnerungen hervor ruft! Weiter so.


----------



## ThehakkeMadman (25. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Mothman am 21.08.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ThehakkeMadman am 21.08.2008 00:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist ja das "tolle" an diesen Quickpolls, man wird quasi dazu genötigt, abzustimmen. Oder hast du noch offene Polls? Ich net ^^


----------



## Bonkic (25. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*

virtua fighter war sicher eines der wenigen guten pc- beat`em`ups.
aber in einer (pc-) _hall of fame_ hat es nun weissgott nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Mothman (26. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				ThehakkeMadman am 25.08.2008 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja das "tolle" an diesen Quickpolls, man wird quasi dazu genötigt, abzustimmen. Oder hast du noch offene Polls? Ich net ^^


Versteh ich nicht.
Weil du unbedingt teilnehmen willst, klickst du alles an, um zu sehen, was als nächstes kommt, oder wie?  

EDIT: Das ist jetzt keine "Anmache". Ich versteh's wirklich nicht.^^


----------



## Vordack (26. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Mothman am 26.08.2008 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ThehakkeMadman am 25.08.2008 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also was mich bei Polls nervt ist das man daß Ergebnis nicht sofort sieht. Ich klicke meißt auf eine Antwort damit ich das Ergenbis sehen kann (ich glaube es geht auch anderes, ist mir aber egal^^).


----------



## crackajack (26. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Mothman am 26.08.2008 10:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh ich nicht.
> Weil du unbedingt teilnehmen willst, klickst du alles an, um zu sehen, was als nächstes kommt, oder wie?


Er will die Polls eben "abarbeiten".
Ich verstehe das.....


----------



## KeyMo (27. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Virtua Fighters ist ein ganz gewöhnlcihes Beat'm'Up game. In die Hall of Fame gehören nur wirklich herrausragende Spiele. Da fehlt wirklich noch viel, um in die Hall of Fame zu kommen. Da müsste irgendwas bisher einzigartige in das Spiel.


----------



## Sumpfling (27. August 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				KeyMo am 27.08.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Virtua Fighters ist ein ganz gewöhnlcihes Beat'm'Up game. In die Hall of Fame gehören nur wirklich herrausragende Spiele. Da fehlt wirklich noch viel, um in die Hall of Fame zu kommen. Da müsste irgendwas bisher einzigartige in das Spiel.


Sprich ausser Tetris wird man in deiner Hall of Fame wohl nix finden


----------



## Gomorra10 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Nehmt doch lieber eins von denen : 1944 Across the Rhine
                                                                   Bioforge


----------



## CracktoLife (9. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				KeyMo am 27.08.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Virtua Fighters ist ein ganz gewöhnlcihes Beat'm'Up game. In die Hall of Fame gehören nur wirklich herrausragende Spiele. Da fehlt wirklich noch viel, um in die Hall of Fame zu kommen. Da müsste irgendwas bisher einzigartige in das Spiel.



Naja, virtua fighter war mit eines der ersten, wenn nicht sogar das erste (falls ich mich recht entsinne) 3 dimensionale beat'em up und somit schon einzigartig zu seiner zeit. Imo, hätte es schon einen platz in der hall of fame verdient.

Aja, und @ pcg: Pollführerschein machen, pls. Der poll ist so vollkommen sinnlos, ohne eine option wie "weiß nicht" oä., da viele nur das ergebnis sehen wollen bzw. das spiel und nichtmal kennen, geschweige denn gespielt haben.


----------



## Huskyboy (16. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Beat'm'Up Virtua Fighter in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				CracktoLife am 09.09.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> KeyMo am 27.08.2008 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dann eher eine "ich bin zu jung, ich hab keine ahnung was ein spieleklassiker ist und was nicht, aber Crysis ist sicher einer" antwort   

bei Virtua Fighter bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher das es da rein gehört, es war ein tolles spiel ja, aber irgendwie eher nichts aussergewöhnliches, vorallem weil es auch noch eine umsetzung eines automaten/Konsolenspieles war..

ist übrigens auf der Gold Games 2 drauf.. oder wars die 3? verdammt die liegen zuhause, unterstützt auch 3D beschleuniger die eh keiner mehr hat, ne voodoo 1 zb.


----------

